# DoD - Secret Diary of a Call Girl - auto downloaded? In HD?



## Mark Jay Jones (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, is it just me or...

I noticed the other day looking at the Showtime DoD "by channel" list of programs to download that two episodes of the series "Secret Diary of a Call Girl" were already downloaded and available to play! And in HD no less!

I did not (and nobody else in my family) downloaded these two episodes. They appear to have been auto downloaded to my DVR!?!

The odd thing is that these don't show up in the "My Playlist" or even "Top Movies" (which you would think might contain an auto downloaded show). So you can't play them from here. But if you select them from the DoD list of shows, it gives you an option to play immediately, which appears to be the only way to play these shows.

Now, I do have a Showtime/TMC subscription, an HR21-700 and have the internet connection to enable DoD. The Showtime sub might be a requirement before the auto downloads occur.

Does anyone else see this? Do this:

1. Get into "On Demand"
2. Select "Browse By Channel"
3. Scroll down to Showtime - 1537
4. Select "SHO Series"
5. Select "Secret Diary HD" series to see the shows available

For me, Secret Diary S2 (series 2) episodes 7 and 8 are already downloaded and available.

Do you see this as well?

When did DirecTV start doing this?

A quick scan through other Showtime shows reveals 2 episodes of both "The L Word" and "United States of Tara" have been auto downloaded as well.

I'm not a fan of any of these shows, just was surprised to see this new "feature". I haven't seen any promotion by DirecTV (or Showtime) adding this feature to DoD.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Episode 8 is that way for me too (but not #7). Weird.


----------



## juniormaj (Feb 9, 2009)

I first noticed this about 3 weeks ago. It could have been there for awhile for all I know since I hadn't browsed around in the 1000's lately.
It seems to be limited to Showtime content at the moment. 
I'm guessing it's slightly different for everyone depending on hours of usage and the availability for DirecTV to push the shows to the receivers.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I have seen other episodes of shows on Showtime the sameway, marked as downloaded. They were no where to be found on my DVR.


----------



## Mark Jay Jones (Oct 2, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Episode 8 is that way for me too (but not #7). Weird.


That is odd.

I normally keep my HR21 with at least 30-40% free space, so maybe DirecTV is using the available space to autodownload stuff. Sort of the same idea that the DirecTV Tivo's used available space to record suggestions automatically.

I wonder if these downloads are going into free space on the drive or the reserved area that the "Movies Now" go into?


----------



## juniormaj (Feb 9, 2009)

Mark Jay Jones said:


> I wonder if these downloads are going into free space on the drive or the reserved area that the "Movies Now" go into?


I'm pretty sure they are going into the reserved space with the movies, which I've read is as much as 100GB (depending on the model). I'm not sure why they've chosen to not have a folder for them, but maybe they are still sorting that all out. More likely scenario: the movies get a folder to keep reminding you about them since they are a money maker for DirecTV. There's no incentive for them to let you know the Showtime programs are on there, but if you are already going to channel 1537 you will get the bonus of it taking less time to start watching the most recent episodes.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

its probably being pushed to movies now for promotional purposes


----------



## kryscio23 (Sep 4, 2007)

Don't complain, just watch  Billie Piper is one in a million


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

I've seen this on both my HR's with the new season of the Tudors. I can't find it in the "list" or in "Top Movies". I wouldn't have known it was there unless I did a keyword search for the Tudors.

The neat thing about this is I'm getting the newest episode a week before it airs on Showtime. I just think that there should be somthing to let you know it's there or put it in "Top Movies".


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, I also saw it with the Tudors when I was looking this past weekend.

The only way I noticed was because my wife asked me why some of the Tudors episodes in the DOD list had green check marks by them. They're not in the list and they're not in movies now, but if you select one, it doesn't say "add to queue", just "watch now" and if you start it, it's all there immediately.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, I think anything with a green check by it means it's ready to play.


----------

